
Huawei will take Root in Semiconductors in all Directions: HongMeng will Future - mobilejournal
https://sparrowsnews.com/2020/08/08/huawei-in-semiconductors-in-all/
======
simonblack
"We won't make this mistake again. We will control all sectors of our
semiconductor business."

Rule No. 1 in Business: NEVER turn away a paying customer.

When you do that, your customer will become your competitor. Not only will you
lose his business, you also lose a lot of your other customers' business.

Very bad decision. Julia Roberts in 'Pretty Woman' says it perfectly: "Big
mistake. Big! HUGE!"

------
mobilejournal
"Unfortunately, we only did the design of the chip, we didn't do the
manufacturing of the chip." Said, Yu Chengdong "This is really a very big
loss, a great pity!"

